# Has anyone been to the Maadi Public Library? How is the Cairo Book Fair?



## Fatima (Nov 6, 2010)

*
Planning on making a visit soon for my little sis, she misses out on reading a good young adult book, we have made trips to shorouk and diwan but buying books every single week can be expensive. I know the bookfair is coming up soon, aim to go insha'Allah but iv heard its like a jungle there, and its quite expensive? is this right? Is it worth me trekking there with a nagging sis? Oh yea hows the Maadi public library, has it got a nice collection of english books? :ranger: hmmmm

Thanks *


----------



## bat (Dec 1, 2010)

Fatima said:


> *
> Planning on making a visit soon for my little sis, she misses out on reading a good young adult book, we have made trips to shorouk and diwan but buying books every single week can be expensive. I know the bookfair is coming up soon, aim to go insha'Allah but iv heard its like a jungle there, and its quite expensive? is this right? Is it worth me trekking there with a nagging sis? Oh yea hows the Maadi public library, has it got a nice collection of english books? :ranger: hmmmm
> 
> Thanks *


Stopped going to book fair 3-4 years ago lot of publishers don't bother going and mainly religious books cd etc or uni books. Am going to send someone from work when it is on to see if it's changed,yes it is expensive. It's not worth the hassle.


----------

